
How to Download Windows 10 for Free, Even in 2018 - FAIZULLAH
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/260524-download-windows-10-free
======
allears
This article is from January. There is no download available at the link
mentioned in the article. This offer expired some time ago.

------
emayljames
A fine example of an OP not reading & understanding the article they shared.

